# Mozart Sym 39



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Today I was listening to my music server and Mozart 39 came up. I instantly recognized it as Bohm/Vienna PO.. Nicely sprung rhythms, characterful woodwinds, lots of beautiful contrasts, those sweet Vienna strings. But it was in mono. I checked and it was Talich/Czech PO. It made me realize how close Vienna is to Czechoslovakia.


----------



## Mephistopheles (Sep 3, 2012)

Why? Is Vienna non-existent too?


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

It's the sound. I realized that the signature Vienna sound is very close to the signature Czech sound. In fact, the main difference is the horns. These are the two orchestras that I can immediately recognize by sound. I had never heart a Mozart symphony, which doesn't have the typical Dvorak brass, by the CPO. Once I heard it, it clicked.

Also, Talich is a very underrated conductor. I have yet to hear a recording by him where he didn't hit it out of the park.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

bigshot said:


> It's the sound. I realized that the signature Vienna sound is very close to the signature Czech sound. In fact, the main difference is the horns. These are the two orchestras that I can immediately recognize by sound. I had never heart a Mozart symphony, which doesn't have the typical Dvorak brass, by the CPO. Once I heard it, it clicked.
> 
> Also, Talich is a very underrated conductor. I have yet to hear a recording by him where he didn't hit it out of the park.


Yes, it is strange the lack of interest in Talich here but you must remember that most of this lot won't listen unless the recording is in super hi-fi.
I believe that Mephisto is having a dig at the fact that there is no Czechoslovakia now.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

The Talich I'm listening to on Supraphon is all high fidelity... Just mono. Perhaps orchestras with distinct sounds are looked down upon now. If that's the case, a lot of music is going to suffer. I can't imagine Dvorak or Smetana without the Czech Phil, Strauss Waltzes without the VPO, or Russian music without the great Russian orchestras.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

bigshot said:


> The Talich I'm listening to on Supraphon is all high fidelity... Just mono. Perhaps orchestras with distinct sounds are looked down upon now. If that's the case, a lot of music is going to suffer. I can't imagine Dvorak or Smetana without the Czech Phil, Strauss Waltzes without the VPO, or Russian music without the great Russian orchestras.


The question of orchestral sound came up in an exchange with Superhorn .Orchestras from different countries e.g. France, Russia and Germany sounded completely different from one another--French brass was something rather awful to listen to.
Now they all use German brass so there is little to tell them apart.
I'm sure the travelling conductor and the not-very-permanent chief conductors have also played a part,Talich was the Czech Phil's conductor for quite a while.


----------

